# March 31st NORCAR at the Gate, 1/18 Oval and Road race!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Boys and Girls!

I know it's a few months away, but put it in your calanders.
On March 31st we will be having an 1/18 Oval and Road race at NORCAR at the Gate.

We'll have an "oval" layout with perimeter boards for 8' to 10' lanes.
Then swing 2 boards open to run on a road coarse on the infield.

Oval Classes:
BRP - 3100kv (same as BRP series rules)
Mini latemodel/Mini slider 
Novice

Road classes:
BRP/pancar - 3100kv/brushed
M18/mini TC

The "rules" for all the classes are being worked out, but the important thing is to mark the day on the calander!!

We'll have door prizes, food, plaques, and participant awards.

Stay tuned for more info


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Oval options *

I added a poll to the thread for the "oval" layout.

Vote for what you would like to run on.

I listed a few Nascar tracks to choose from or you can post another choice!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

In for road course. M18.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

http://www.nascar.com/races/tracks/

That's the website I was looking at track layouts from


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Indy oval with an Indy infield! - that would be cool....


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

sg1 said:


> Hey Boys and Girls!
> 
> I know it's a few months away, but put it in your calanders.
> On March 31st we will be having an 1/18 Oval and Road race at NORCAR at the Gate.
> ...


Are mini sprints allowed? I have one of those and would like to run it and see you guys again:wave:

Jeff


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

AE Racer said:


> Are mini sprints allowed? I have one of those and would like to run it and see you guys again:wave:
> 
> Jeff


Sure thing!
I know a few others have them also!


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

sg1 said:


> Sure thing!
> I know a few others have them also!


Cool "Kelly" Beans:tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 >> I had to move out last race from the 24th to the 31st ???


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> SG1 >> I had to move out last race from the 24th to the 31st ???


Better move it again....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Or just move the race to NORCAR!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Or just move the race to NORCAR!


Ya... What Micro said!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Come on - need a few more Indy votes


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How about the 17th then maybe the CT guys will wait and come then ??


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> How about the 17th then maybe the CT guys will wait and come then ??


St. Patrick's day?......maybe that should have been the hangover race?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

TangTester said:


> St. Patrick's day?......maybe that should have been the hangover race?


saint pattys day race run 5 laps do a shot .....and so on. oh by the way St Patricks day..... who in their right mind names someone Patrick??


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

K-5 CAPER said:


> who in their right mind names someone Patrick??


It would be worse if they named them DAN


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Should we vote on if Bud should have to change the race date that he changed once already.....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Indy - Takes the LEAD!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Vote for Atlanta


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Indy!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nope just going to cancel the Fig8 this year and do the awards at this Big event !!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud voted for Indy?!?!?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> Bud voted for Indy?!?!?


Right on BIG Track !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like Indy is the clear winner!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Looks like Indy is the clear winner!!!!


Not yet... I'm working on getting a few more Atlanta votes


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

This is the 1/18th scale nationals correct :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> This is the 1/18th scale nationals correct :thumbsup:


The "mini/micro nationals" are still being run on the east coast, so we can't techincally use that term... 

We'll have to come up with a race name.....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Atlanta layout is catching up


----------



## Doodle_Bug (Mar 28, 2009)

My Dad wants the Indy track....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Atlanta layout is catching up


HMMMM No not really :woohoo:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> HMMMM No not really :woohoo:


I think the poll is fixed!

I never heard of some of these voters!!

Who is "Ben Dover"?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

SG1 who is setting up the track, To me thats the only vote that counts!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

TangTester said:


> SG1 who is setting up the track, To me thats the only vote that counts!!!!


*Ben Dover* sets all our tracks up :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> SG1 who is setting up the track, To me thats the only vote that counts!!!!


That's how we roll....


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

hahahahahahahahahaha

Ben Dover From Delaware correct????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Indy is looking like the clear winner


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi from toledo. indy would be fast. nascar calls it the" brick yard" so we should call this one " the carpet" or something simular ..... ok im lame :tongue: thinking about comin in for this one ive raced alot of times there an its fun times


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

is there going to be a road course and oval for the 4th or just oval?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> is there going to be a road course and oval for the 4th or just oval?


Both for the BRP points race the 4th.
We'll have a CAD pic up soon on the other thread for that race.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a 1/18 SCALPEL. This car runs 47, 49 and 51 spur with a 10 pinion. The rear tires on a scalpel are smaller than a brp. I have a blue 3100kv motor from micro. Can i run this car in the road course?????


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> I have a 1/18 SCALPEL. This car runs 47, 49 and 51 spur with a 10 pinion. The rear tires on a scalpel are smaller than a brp. I have a blue 3100kv motor from micro. Can i run this car in the road course?????


Yes


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

For the folks who asked about NORCAR's schedule,
www.norcarracing.com
We have all the races on a calander 

We will be running a road race today,
starts at 5pm. There will be a 1/18 class


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hello from toledo..... just putting it out there were selling our mini latemodels have TWO ready to race w/ castle brushless systems n lipos. need nothing ready to go fast n furious..... weve run these there in the past. [email protected] these cars have all the hop ups great for kids or adults to get right into oval racing :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Next race - Trophy night!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

For our layout for the March 31st race we will have the BIG Indy oval!

The last layout had turns 3 and 4 very close to what the Indy turns will be like.
We'll have 2' smaller lanes, they were 12' + at our last layout, It will be closer to 10' all around.

That will make for a tougher oval layout and a larger road layout


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Can't wait! The last track was really fun! You had to drive it to be fast - not just full throttle all the way around the track! Looking forward to running both road and oval!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sweet !!!! Make sure You all come to this since the major awards will be presented. I will also have the summer series schedule.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Can we possibly beat 63 entries???


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

sg1 said:


> Can we possibly beat 63 entries???


I'm hoping to bring at least 4 with me. :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro, 
You have a PM!!!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

is there a mini latemodel class?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Can we possibly beat 63 entries???


The BRP gang from the Toledo track will definately be there! :thumbsup: Looking forward to it. Can't wait to try out the new Indy layout.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> is there a mini latemodel class?


Yep!!!!


----------



## pete_p (Jan 22, 2012)

*March 31st*



all4fun said:


> The BRP gang from the Toledo track will definately be there! :thumbsup: Looking forward to it. Can't wait to try out the new Indy layout.


Hey Wayne, I work until 4:00 on Saturdays. Can I do ANY racing on march 31st? We all know I'll be in LAST place anyway. I just really want to race that oval car I bought last week! -Pete aka...(Grand Masta "P") from now on!!!:wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

pete_p said:


> Hey Wayne, I work until 4:00 on Saturdays. Can I do ANY racing on march 31st? We all know I'll be in LAST place anyway. I just really want to race that oval car I bought last week! -Pete aka...(Grand Masta "P") from now on!!!:wave:


You can race!

I'll have you added on to the heat board.
Will Gino be racing too?


----------



## pete_p (Jan 22, 2012)

sg1 said:


> You can race!
> 
> I'll have you added on to the heat board.
> Will Gino be racing too?


Thank You. Yes, Gino will be racing! He will be crashing my mini slider. I'm looking forward to racing my BRP oval car. We will be there around 4:30ish.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points have been calculated - and the series winner will be crowned at this race (March 31st)! Who is the 3100Kv Series Champ! Come on out to the race and see!!!


This race is a non-points race for BRP. It will be a great pre-view of the summer series. Remember the summer series will run both oval and road!!!!

see you all the 31st!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Race Sponsors *

I'm happy to say we will have door prizes/gift certificates from the following companies for this race:

BRP
CRC
Castle
Paint Monster
Parma/PSE


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Need to do some tuning ...but I really liked running the 3100 in the M18. I will definitely try to make this race.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

scootr117 said:


> Need to do some tuning ...but I really liked running the 3100 in the M18. I will definitely try to make this race.


Eric....that would be great. Myself and Rich from Toledo will also be there with our M18's. Lets see....Wayne, Geoff, Hobbywing, Rich, you and myself would make six M18's. Now that would be a blast. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Can the record be broken ?? Don't forget if the weather is nice there is a huge hot rod car show right out front :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

More GTP bodies on the way. Will have for the 31st !!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey guys,

Just a reminder that this Friday we will have open practice for the oval and road race Saturday. If you'd like to come out and get some laps in or set up your pit, come on down.
This would be a great time to get some tweeking done to those road cars!

Also, doors open at 10am Saturday and racing starts at 1pm.

If you're running late let me know and I'll get you put into the heat board.


We have CRC, Parma/PSE, and Norcar stickers for all entrants along with 1 ticket for door prizes.

Door prizes have been donated by:
BRP
CRC
Parma/PSE
Castle
Paint Monster
NORCAR

We'll also do a 50/50 drawing and have the food ready for all!

If there is anything specific you may need let me know so I can get it in!

The classes we have are:

Oval:
3100 pancar
Novice
mini latemodel/slider

Road:
3100 pancar
open pancar
mini TC

We will have lots of medallions to give out 

All of the "A" mains will receive one along with TQ.
1-3 in the lower mains will also receive them 

See everyone Friday!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Plus - before the race we will crown the 2011 -2012 Indoor Champ!!!! AND give out all the cool awards for the past series!!!!

Be sure to get to the track a little early!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It's going to be BIG :thumbsup:


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Looking forward to making the trip up this weekend. I have a part replacement to deliver to Chuck ...thanks again! 


and Sign up for the Region 5 race while I'm there.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> It's going to be BIG :thumbsup:


How BIG??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

This BIG

This is one BIG indy Oval, with an awesome infield! 

Remember - Friday practice - door's open at 4'ish - close at 9pm
Saturday - door's open at 10am - racing now at 3pm

see you all soon!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll be running four classes  .......does that mean I still have to marshall??


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW!! Track looks awesome! That is one BIG Oval! Can't wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

all4fun said:


> WOW!! Track looks awesome! That is one BIG Oval! Can't wait. :thumbsup:


This is the biggest oval ever!!

The road portion took over 11 seconds to get around it!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Unless you have a $10,000.00 "Dave Berry" special 1/18th road racer, then it may only take 10 seconds


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

all4fun said:


> I'll be running four classes  .......does that mean I still have to marshall??


No marshalling only if You run 6 classes !!!


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

BudBartos said:


> More GTP bodies on the way. Will have for the 31st !!!!!!!!


how many ?????


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

The track looks sweet!!! Logan and I can't make it this weekend. We have to sell mulch for his Boy Scout Troop. Of course we have to deliver the mulch on May 5th so we'll miss the first Summer Series race also. There's always something.


----------



## pete_p (Jan 22, 2012)

*Brp*



Micro_Racer said:


> This BIG
> 
> This is one BIG indy Oval, with an awesome infield!
> 
> ...


Gino and I will be there at 4:30. Please put us on the list. Think I'll run both my "Micro_Racer" special edition cars. One for oval, and one for road. My goal is to beat Joe, I don't care what place I'm in.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sorry you can't make it out Brett. Hope to see you guys soon!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Practice starts in less then 7 hours


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be at the track around 7pm....


----------



## pete_p (Jan 22, 2012)

*Carnage*



Micro_Racer said:


> This BIG
> 
> This is one BIG indy Oval, with an awesome infield!
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the race tonight! Just for the record...I don't care if my car gets destroyed, so BRING IT ON! BRING ON THE CARNAGE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p (Jan 22, 2012)

pete_p said:


> Looking forward to the race tonight! Just for the record...I don't care if my car gets destroyed, so BRING IT ON! BRING ON THE CARNAGE!!!:thumbsup:


Some day I'll be able to finish a full race. But I'm having soo much fun with Gino!!! Everyone is great at NORCAR, but I think Mike sabotaged my oval car. First the steering came loose then the receiver craped out. :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Great racing Yesterday !!!! What a good turnout also I beleive 54 total entries.

And I won a medal :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Big thank you to eveyone who came out! That was a "full throttle" track! The A main was 10 minutes of never letting off! Nice work Dave - TQ and win!..... I thought I would have somehting for Bud in the main, but could nerver get to his bummper.... 

I had a lot of fun road racing! What a cool oval AND road track!!!

NEXT UP:
BRP Summer Series!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks to the Norcar gang.....you guys put on another fun racing event again for us all to enjoy! Good racing action, good food, fun layout, good race calling by Mr. Gerber with some good humor to keep us all laughing.......while we were racing!! :lol:
Looking forward coming out sometime to continue the fun in your summer series. :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

A great night of racing, my Grandson wants to come back again..........


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Keeping the kids interested is what will keep our hobby going. As long as parents keep there their heads and don't press their kids to hard, they will stay interested and possibly become better drivers. Lets have fun out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree with you Don! As a parent with a young driver, I know first hand how hard it is not to push to hard. Encouragement is much better than yelling!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks for all who came out and all the companies who donated door prizes; BRP, CRC, Castle, Parma/PSE, and Paint Monster.

The last 3 1/18 races we've had brought in an average of 58 entries!!

Starting at 3:00, running 3 heats and a main, and 50+ entries, we got done before 9:30 and everyone made it to Steak and Shake at a decent time 

We are looking forward to have the BRP summer series running at NORCAR, I think it will be great series!!


Lastly...


If anyone is looking for more racing before the series starts, NORCAR will have a oval race on "Good Friday", 2 heats and a main.
It will be on the track that we will be running on for our IRS race, ice on each end and a center divider.
1/18 guys are more then welcome to come out, we can divide practice between the 1/10 and 1/18 guys.
If you're interested in coming out and running let me know, we will be using this layout toward the end of the summer series for 2 races 

Thanks again to everyone who made it out!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Sorry I had to leave early the other night, but it seems like everybody had a good time. Sounds like there was some good close racing in the mains too. Thanks to everyone who came out and see you for the summer series.

chuck


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

This race was worth the three hour drive from Springfield. I really enjoyed the racing and watching the kids go full pull around the oval. I will definately return for any summer 1-18th scale road racing...


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

seems like you guys had a good time...sorry we missed it this yr. With the expence to run one weekend for us was to much....They dnt race mini latemodels in toledo anymore so we havent raced all yr .............Anyone looking to buy Two Full race ready minis let me know [email protected] 
That way my son can buy something else............:thumbsup:


----------

